# Horse I'm going to see today...



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

Okay so this is a horse I am going to see today...

12 year old CHESTNUT ROAN MARE - Vernon Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Vernon

What do you think of her??

Also, I only have approx. $1000 at the moment, do you think my parents would give me a loan if I paid them back??

Thanks


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

For the loan thing.. I mean if I felt that this was THE horse for me... do you think they would see that I love her, and that they would loan me money, or maybe early x-mas gift??


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Take someone with horse knowledge with you. And get a vet check before you buy any horse.

As far as your parents, if you can prove to them that you can take care of the horse they might. Do you have a job? Would you have to board or do you have property at home.

Buying the horse is the CHEAPEST part of owning the horse. You have vet, farrier, tack, (boarding if required) and other expenses to think of.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

Today we are just gonna go look at it.. not ride or anything.. if I like her, I will come again with my trainer.. 

I don't have a job, but I want to get one.. I am only 13.. so I don't know what kinda job i could get...

We would have to board, but I think my parents would pay for most of that, cause I wouldnt be taking lessons anymore... maybe the odd time...

Yes, I have thought of all the other expenses... we might be able to work somethinng out with my parents.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

As long as they understand all the expenses involved. Especially do the vet check. That's one of the most important things you can do when purchasing a horse.

Boarding isn't cheap. As a family you need to make the commitment that comes with horse ownership. It's the best thing in the world, but it can be expensive.

As far as the horse itself, there's nothing you can tell about the conformation with tack and a person sitting on it. Since you are close enough to go in person you'll get a better idea with your trainer coming along. But if you continue to look for a horse and come across an ad like this one, ask them to send you pictures of the horse without tack/rider.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Its hard to say what your parents will or will not do. So that's something that you're really going to have ask them yourself. Hopefully they will be willing to lend you the money or something.

I cannot critique the horse because of the pictures on the site, but she looks like a nice horse.


----------



## LuckyLady (May 21, 2009)

You say that you THINK your parents would pay for most of the boarding costs and that you MIGHT work out something with your parents.

I would strongly recommend you talk to your parents BEFORE you go see a horse. As you're only 13 years old, you can't sign the contract. Your parents will have to do that. And speaking legally, it will be their horse and they will be responsible for everything, so you should make sure that they do agree in buying you a horse first.

Speaking of a job, I don't know about your country, but in Austria you aren't allowed to work up to the age of 15.


----------



## SallyRC123 (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm impressed that you're only 13 without a job and saved $1000! In Australia you can work before you're 14 and 9 months if you have parental consent. I started working when I was 14 and I'm now 17. My mare was $3000, I gave the owner a $1000 deposit and then paid the rest of in fornightly payments over 6 months. I'm still a student and didn't have alot of money so the payments really helped. Infact I had my last one last week! Yay! She's mine! Anyway.. perhaps you could do something like that?


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

I think you're probably not ready to own a horse. You're 13. You'd have to board. You don't have the money to even purchase a horse. Before you take up the horse seller's time you really should clarify with your parents whether or not they'll pay for vet bills, boarding, tack, etc. 

In my opinion, lessons should intensify after the purchase of a horse, not end.


----------



## racer179 (Jun 7, 2009)

just because your thirteen doesnt mean that u cant get a horse! i was ten when i got my first horse. but i dont pay boarding and stuff like that and my parents did agree to buy the horse so that is a big difference. if u feel that u will be able to afford a horse and will be willing to pay for all the bills and put in time for her than u should buy her. horses are a huge responsibility (as u all know) and if your one hundred percent committed and u can afford it than go for it!  she seems like a great horse for a beginner!


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

Soo.. I went to see her today... she is awesome!
I didn't ride her yet, (will another time), but she has great manners and groundwork skills...
If you put the lead rope over her head and start walking, she will follow, when you turn in circles, she does too...

The one guy hopped on her bareback with a halter and leadrope, and just neckreined her and she was awesome...

I really like her...

About the costs and such... My parents WILL pay for boarding... I asked them today, we are hoping that we could maybe work something out with our trainer, they charge 175/month, we thought that if I did chores for them everyday, and took lessons once a week, they would let us board for free.. as long as we pay for food... does that sound reasonable??

Also, I think they might pay for the other $1000 fdr the horse, after we get my trainer to come with me to see her, and get a vet check... they were like "We are gonna have to sell the house for this horse..."

Where I live, we can get jobs at 14 yrs old.. only one more year! So, if I bought the horse now.. I could start making lots of money by next year... 

Also, I should ask the owners of the horse if they would be willing to do some sort of payment plan.... thats a good idea..

Thanks everyone!!!!


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

Also, here is a list of possible boarding places:::
My trainer---reg. 175/month... try to get it down to 100/month
Diff Trainer---250/month..too expensive..
With my friend---she found a pasture that we can use for free as long as we buy hay, and scoop poo
Neighbors--- There are lots of people with a couple acres of pastures where i live, lots of them have none or only one horse... maybe could ask them..

What do you guys think is best?

Also, if i get my trainer to come look at the horse with me, i dont need a vet check.. because she went to university to be a vet, and she is a vet's assistant at the moment... so i can save some money there...

Thanks again everyone


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I would talk to your trainer about working off board, and go to your neighbors and see what they say, and also calculate about how much its going to cost a month to keep the horse at the pasture. 

That way you have 3 options and you can decide which one would work best for you and your situation.

If you are young and going to be taking lessons with your horse, I'd suggest boarding with your trainer (unless you're willing to trailer your horse every time you have a lesson) And then there's also the whole thing about riding with people. If your neighbors have zero or one horse, you may not be riding with someone every time you ride.

If that doesn't bother you, possibly riding by yourself, then its up to you where you want to board


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

Okay, thats what I'll do...

As for my neighbors.. I don't know their phone numbers, so I just go knock on their door? They don't know me and i dont know them, cause they arent exactly my neighbors, they live like quite a few houses down...

OH, there is one more place I forgot... up the road there is a place that these people with horses used to lease from the owners.. but they moved.. so i was thinking that the owners might lease the property to me....

Thanks everyone...

Also, the owner of the horse said that they have alot of phone calls of people interested... so she might be sold soon... I hope she isnt sold by the end of this week, cause I really like her but need to get things sorted out first


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

horseluver50 said:


> Also, here is a list of possible boarding places:::
> My trainer---reg. 175/month... try to get it down to 100/month
> Diff Trainer---250/month..too expensive..
> With my friend---she found a pasture that we can use for free as long as we buy hay, and scoop poo
> ...


Wrong. Wrong. Wrong.

You do need a vet check by a certified vet. They will do flex tests and other things. I've never seen a vet assistant do a vet check around here. Not saying that they don't have the knowledge, but its better to have the vet do it. It's a part of what their business is.

You're making an investment in this horse. Out of any place to save money, you don't want to do so on the vet check part. I've seen too many cases where people didn't and it turned out really bad.

Just spend the money for the check by the Vet and you'll have peace of mind.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

If she does get sold before you get things sorted out, then it just wasn't meant to be.

Contact any and everyone that you could possibly board the horse with and see what their price and rules are, and what they have there too.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Not everyone needs to get a vet check done. While its the smart thing to do, its not a necessity, and the only thing your trainer can't do is draw blood, but she can do a flexion test.

I never got a vet check on my horses and besides for 1 (that it really didn't matter anyways, just a bummer) the vet wouldn't have been able to pick up on anything that i'm aware of.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I guess it just surprises me that people don't. We've had people not do it at our barn and in two cases the horses ended up getting put down. Had they done the vet check, they would have been told of the issues with the legs (one ended up being ringbone) and it would have saved them a lot of heartache.

After seeing the grief they went through, I've always pushed the whole vet check issue. When it comes down to it, it's not that expensive and it can save you a lot of money in the long run.

If a person has a lot of experience with a horse, maybe it isn't such a big deal. But a vet can pick up things regular horse people might not, it's their job. Too me, it's just a way to make sure that you're getting a horse that is good to go and you're not going to have a lot of unexpected problems down the road. 

Of course, even with the vet check things can come up, however, I'd say better safe than sorry.:-(


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

If we get more serious, and my trainer comes out and we ride her, we should get a vet check I guess.. it would suck to have to put down a horse that you've become attatched to...

How much do you think it is for a simple vet check?

Thanks


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I totally understand where you are coming from Solon.

The only horse we should have gotten a vet check on was Gem, but it didn't really matter because we didn't have plans for him to do anything and he's quite content being a pasture puff ATM.

It depends on which vet you get out for the price. And what you get done. x-rays and such will raise the cost.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

I wouldn't get xrays I don't think... I'm sure the vet would be able to tell if sometime is wrong by just checking it over... would it possibly be less than $100 for the vet check.. just a simple one?


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Like I said it depends on your vet and what he/she charges.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I don't think you'd need x-rays unless the horse was showing some signs of having problems. Vet checks around here are $75-200 approx. Depending on if you get blood work, x-rays etc.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

Okay, thanks guys 

I will let you know how it goes


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

If you are going to go for this horse, definitely get a vet check done. They're not that expensive in the long run and it's better to be safe than sorry. I mean, what if in a month the horse goes lame and a vet could have seen it in a flexion test? 

Just my two cents. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

sorry, totally forgot about this thread... she was sold about a week ago


----------

